# 70 Lemans Convertible Top Replacement



## Jeffjet (2 mo ago)

I am getting ready to tackle the install of a new top on my 70 Lemans Sport Convertible. Does anyone know of a good set of instructions or a video tutorial to help walk me through this?


----------



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

The Fisher Body Manual has very detailed instructions in the "folding top" section, which I believe is section 13. Lots of good info in that book so good to have for other projects too. You'll find some videos on YouTube that will give a good visual to go with the instructions. Someone here will probably have better insight on the process or a write up. I decided to pay someone to do it and let's say finding a good upholsterer is a project in and of itself. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------

